# K-9 Units and Record Keeping



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Greetings!

Would anyone know anything about Police K-9 departments in the area of record keeping? Do they keep ( or are they required to keep) accurate record of every dog that has served past and present? If so, is said record accessible to the public?

Any input, experience or wild gueses are welcome


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I can only speak for my unit. Training records are maintained on all training and actual use of the dog from the beginning to the end. In addition, the records are maintained on file for five years after the dog is retired. The records are available by way of subpoena. 

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Ditto for this area


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Home - Pack Track. just purchased this. I like it


----------

